
JavaScript in JavaScript - maxwell
http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/js/narcissus/
======
omouse
Does this run in Rhino? Or uh, which JavaScript version is it?

~~~
maxwell
SpiderMonkey. Brendan Eich started Narcissus, and was going to bootstrap JS2
off of it (<http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roadmap/archives/005689.html>), but
I don't know if that's still the plan now that SpiderMonkey is merging with
Tamarin.

